# 2011 Infiniti G25 Unveiled At Pebble Beach



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Infiniti is adding an entry level G25 model to its G Sedan range. Virtually identical to the G37, the G25 gets a 2.5L V6 putting out 218 horsepower, versus the G37's 328 horsepower.

For $30,950, a G25 sedan will still give you features like 17-inch wheels, xenon headlamps, leather seats, aluminum interior trim, power seats, and six-speaker stereo. The upscale Journey trim level adds a backup camera, heated front seats and dual zone climate control.

The G25 is aimed at cars like the Acura TSX and Lexus IS250, both of which lack serious performance chops. The G25 should give both a good run for their money.

More: *2011 Infiniti G25 Unveiled At Pebble Beach* on AutoGuide.com


----------

